# Anyone familiar with Enco milling machines?



## Jason280 (May 5, 2019)

In my search for a milling machine, I came across a potential deal on an Enco.  Its a variable speed head, and looks to be in decent shape.  No power feed on the X axis or DRO, but still not a bad deal for what they are asking.  The only issue I have encountered with the mill is I cannot get the quill to lower.  I've tried the coarse feed lever, fine feed wheel, but nothing will move it in any direction.  This mill has power downfeed, and when engaged, you can actually watch the fine feed wheel rotate....except the quill still isn't moving.  Usually once a revolution, you can hear a "click" in the feed, where it sounds like it may be jumping a gear....but I am honestly not sure.  I have tried everything I know of, but nothing has worked. I've tried it in power and manual feed, with the quill lock up or down, and just about anything else I can think of.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## MontanaLon (May 5, 2019)

The clicking makes me think it is a broken key on one of the gears that drives the quill feed. That would explain why it won't feed either power or manual. Also a possibility is an overload clutch not working correctly. But I would look at the keys on the gears first as that is the simpler fix or deal killer if you find the key is broken because the gears are shot.


----------



## mikey (May 5, 2019)

I would first find the manual for this machine, then find out if parts are still available to fix whatever is broken inside. This is not a jam; something is busted. If you cannot get the parts then it is not a deal, no matter how cheap it is.


----------



## JimDawson (May 6, 2019)

The quill power feed appears to be disengaged......but.  That's the lever on the left that engages the dogs just behind the cover. If the handle below the feed handwheel is free to flop around, then that means that the dogs are probably engaged.  If it's under spring tension, it should move the engage lever on the left when moved to the left.  It is possible that the feed engagement system is a bit sticky.  Try tapping on the lever just below the feed speed selector to see if it will release.

Will the quill move with the manual lever on the right? It won't do so if the dogs are engaged. The quill lock should be up to unlock.

It could also be that the quill is gummed up a bit and just stuck.  Some penetrating oil, applied at the oiler next to the quill feed engagement lever, might work wonders in that case.


----------



## Jason280 (May 6, 2019)

The manual lever won't move at all.  I can rotate the hand wheel, but the lever will not budge.


----------



## cathead (May 6, 2019)

I have owned a 9x42 step pulley machine(Enco 1527-27) for over twenty years.  The two speed power reversing switch wore out about 5 years ago
from normal wear and tear so that was replaced with a VFD.  Other than that, I have zero complaints on my Enco mill.

Personally, I would avoid buying a  machine with variable speed drive.  The complexity in that head can be problematic in my opinion
and can lead to expensive repairs.  Also parts for it may now be unavailable.  Not so with a step pulley machine.  Your biggest
expense there would likely be a $10 belt.

The powered down feed looks to need a bit of tinkering but not a big problem, likely needing adjustment.  The little box contains
a three speed gear box and a clutch-spring affair and will jump cog if the quill is locked or stuck.  I wouldn't be worried much
about the power down feed but would give more thought to that variable speed head.


----------



## bill70j (May 6, 2019)

I have a yr 2000  9X42 Enco "Stepless" mill model #100-1529.  Never had a problem with it.  I have attached the manual that came with the mill.  It's rather crude, but includes all the instructions, parts lists, and drawings.  Maybe it will  be of some help.

I also have a manual for similar later model Enco mills that is much better quality, which I can send you if you like.


----------



## markba633csi (May 6, 2019)

It looks like it has a beefy square way for the Y axis but I agree with Cat about the variable.  Enco is long gone so any parts would have to be made yourself unless you can find on Ebay-
Mark


----------



## bill70j (May 6, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Enco is long gone so any parts would have to be made yourself unless you can find on Ebay-
> Mark


Not sure about the present moment, but a couple of years ago I got in touch with the tech folks at MSC (who absorbed Enco and who still sell the Enco branded machines) and they had a quill spring in stock for my Enco mill.


----------



## markba633csi (May 6, 2019)

I stand corrected, although I'm fairly sure their part stock is somewhat limited. Maybe quite limited. 
M


----------



## JimDawson (May 6, 2019)

Jason280 said:


> The manual lever won't move at all.  I can rotate the hand wheel, but the lever will not budge.



Once the quill feed is disengaged, the quill is moved by the manual lever on the right using a simple rack and pinion, just like a drill press.  Not a heck of a lot to go wrong in that system.  I have seen the quill lock ''shoes'' get stuck.  Loosening the quill lock and tapping on the end of the lock might break them loose, or unscrew the quill lock and remove the shoes and clean up.  If the quill power feed is disengaged and the lock is released, then the only real possibility is that the quill is stuck in the bore, this is normally due to lack of lubrication and can be fixed by cleaning and oiling.  The quill feed can be positively disengaged by removing the cap on the left side of the head, don't lose the springs in there.

If the price is right, this would not be a show stopper for me, but a great negotiating point.


----------



## Jason280 (May 6, 2019)

Makes sense to suspect the quill lock, how difficult is it to get to the portion that actually _locks_ the quill?


----------



## JimDawson (May 6, 2019)

Jason280 said:


> Makes sense to suspect the quill lock, how difficult is it to get to the portion that actually _locks_ the quill?


Not difficult at all.  Just unscrew the locking handle, it's threaded into the rear shoe, the front shoe just has a hole through it.


----------



## 682bear (May 7, 2019)

Just looking at your second picture... the knob in the center determines the feed rate... it appears to be between feeds... if the marks are not lined up, it will not feed at all... 'neutral', sort of.

Try and see if that will get it moving...

-Bear


----------



## Jason280 (May 7, 2019)

I can understand it affecting the feed, but would it actually lock up the quill?


----------



## JimDawson (May 7, 2019)

Jason280 said:


> I can understand it affecting the feed, but would it actually lock up the quill?



Only if the dogs on the left side are engaged.

The dogs are behind the cover circled in red.  They engage the quill pinion shaft with a spring load, the other end of the shaft is is connected to the manual handle on the other side.  Once that cover is removed the dogs will disengage if they are engaged.  The springs push against the cover.



The quill lock is simple to get to.  Just remove the screw securing the handle, pull the handle off, and unscrew the bolt.  The front shoe comes out the front, and the rear shoe goes out the back.


----------



## Jason280 (May 7, 2019)

Looks like I may have to do a little disassembly!


----------

